# Which tires?



## Brute4me (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok guys. I have a 2010 Teryx with a 3" Catvos lift, Fully Muzzy Pro exhaust, MSD Programmer and V-Force John stage 3 clutch. I am currently running 28' Swamplites but need more tread. 

I am looking at 31" original laws and 29.5" Outlaw 2's. I will be running s/w combo but can't decide which tire.

What do you guys think? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

31's from what I've read the benefit of the sidewall wrap on the 2s don't offset the extra weight


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'd say 31's just because of the outlaw 2 being heavier and the bead seating issue.


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Love my outlaw 2s best tires ive ever had its all about thumb control!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have ol2's on my maverick and love em but also love the og law on my brute..all depends on the riding u do ol2's do a lot better in water and climbing in and outta ruts but og laws are better in gumbo and open pits or places with no bottom the weight of the ol2's make them dig more

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I love my 29.5 law2's, but if I had it to do again I would probably go with OG 31's. - The 2's are a bit smoother on the trails & climb out of stuff better, but mud performance isn't noticeably better to offset the added weight. The big lugs of the 2's also make it practically impossible for anyone to be behind you on the trails, especially down here in the sand. 


I'm picking tires for my wife's '08 Teryx now, keep coming back to Terminators but not sure I can bring myself to buy them w/ all the issues I've had with SATV's products. - Just want something a little less aggressive than a law or back to keep the maintenance in check.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Just get some 35" superior traction's they are smooth and won't break anything lol 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^ lol what he said :rockn:


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> Just get some 35" superior traction's they are smooth and won't break anything lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


Is this a sales pitch????


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No lol I am being sarcastic I know Jp ain't gonna run them nor would I think they would even do good with what we ride 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> No lol I am being sarcastic I know Jp ain't gonna run them nor would I think they would even do good with what we ride
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


I think they'd do great....with about 500hp & 2.5 tons.........

Since I essentially have brute drivetrain, I think I'll *PASS* on that idea.





lol


----------



## Brute4me (Jan 30, 2012)

Just got back in town. Thanks for the feedback guys. Looks like the og 31's are the winners. I am just worried about how rough the ride may be.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They're not bad at all, nothing like an s-back anyway. - At really low speeds you'll notice it some but not like "chuck-wagon" rattle your teeth out.


----------

